# alpha burly's wearing out



## deersled (Sep 8, 2009)

I love my alpha burly sports, but mine seem to wear out too soon. Within two years of turkey/deer season they begin cracking along the seems. I don't hear other people complaining about this. Was wondering what , if anything, you guys do to pervent this.


----------



## Randy (Sep 8, 2009)

They are 99 bucks.  2 years for each pair at 99 bucks means you get 6 years for 300 bucks.  That is what any other pair of boots would cost and probably not give you 6 years of use.


----------



## deersled (Sep 8, 2009)

I do wear em alot. Maybe 2 years is pushing it. But I would think for $100+ stinking rubber boot, they would be a little more durable. They sure are comfy though! 

So, you guys that say you've had your alpha burly's for 5-6 yrs probably really ain't putting them to the test? Come to think of it, my wife has a pair that are  2 years old, and they look brand new.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 9, 2009)

Are they left outside?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm on my 7th and last year on my Muck boots. Holding them together with Shoe Goo and duct tape, but they don't leak


----------



## brkbowma (Sep 9, 2009)

This will be my third season with mine and that will probably do them in. But I will buy another pair. Best boot out there in my opinion.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 9, 2009)

Got 5 years out of my Alpha's so far and still going.........


----------



## state159 (Sep 9, 2009)

I wore a pair of Laccrosse Alpha Burlys out the first season while squirrel hunting (several miles of walking a day for 3 months +). A pair of Muck Wetlands will last two seasons and feel better to boot, pun intended.


----------



## deersled (Sep 9, 2009)

they ARE extremely comfortable! I got the shoe-goo thing going on also. Might have to crack out some duct tape. I keep em in my garage. They appear to "dri-rot" along the seems and eventually leak. Oh well, I guess I can cough up another hundred and just quit my whining.


----------



## StikR (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm on the fifth season  on mine and they are ragged out looking, but haven't leaked yet.  I don't turkey hunt...just deer hunt and bowfish in them.  

Question...Do the uninsulated ones still come in Realtree AP HD gray?  I can't find them


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 27, 2009)

I have found that if you don't roll them down to take them on and off it will extend the life greatly. Or if you do roll them down, roll them back up before storing for the day.


----------



## ehunt (Jan 5, 2010)

i got 2 pair 1 800 gram and other non insulated. just finished 6th season with the 800 great boots camo has worn off they look smokey grey and black. when they started cracking i used SUPER GLUE it holds the world together


----------



## bowbrown (Jan 6, 2010)

Store them in a place that has a constant temp. the warming up and cooling down in the garage will make them dry rot faster.


----------

